# Jemand den Lahnwanderweg gefahren?



## DerBergschreck (27. Juli 2011)

Ist jemand hier den Lahnwanderweg von Diez bis Lahnstein gefahren und kann berichten? Der Weg ist ja glaube ich erst vor ein oder zwei Jahren eröffnet worden. Da gibts bisher kaum Berichte. Möchte den Lahnwanderweg in eine Tour über Westerwaldsteig und Rheinsteig einbauen.


----------



## cklein (31. Juli 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ist jemand hier den Lahnwanderweg von Diez bis Lahnstein gefahren und kann berichten? Der Weg ist ja glaube ich erst vor ein oder zwei Jahren eröffnet worden. Da gibts bisher kaum Berichte. Möchte den Lahnwanderweg in eine Tour über Westerwaldsteig und Rheinsteig einbauen.



Gestern sind wir noch mit sieben Mann links und rechts der Lahn gefahren. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es knackige Aufstiege und schöne Trails. Für jeden ist etwas dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (22. August 2011)

Du meinst den ehemaligen Lahnhöhenweg? Heisst der jetzt Lahnwanderweg? Ist jedenfalls mit einem weissen L auf schwarzem Grund gekennzeichnet. Eine schöne Etappe geht links der Lahn von Laurenburg bis Obernhof. U.a. an der Brunnenburg vorbei. Wunderschön! Ab der Brunnenburg ein schneller, echter Trail. Sehr schön auch der Teil rechts der Lahn von Nassau nach Ems, dort allerdings fast nur Forstpiste, aber durch ehemalige Weinanbaugebiete.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. August 2011)

Darf man denn auf ein Wanderweg fahren . . . ??


----------



## cklein (22. August 2011)

Es wird geduldet. wenn Wanderer auf dem Weg sind abbremsen, freundlich Grüßen und weiter geht die Fahrt.
Nur nicht rücksichtslos auf solchen Wegen fahren.


----------



## WW-Horst (23. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Darf man denn auf ein Wanderweg fahren . . . ??



Kennst Du denn die Wegerechte in RheinlandPfalz wirklich nicht?? Glaub ich nicht!


----------



## PhatBiker (23. August 2011)

Kannst ruhig, bin Bremer . . .


----------



## Hambacher 77 (7. Oktober 2011)

Moin

Bin vor zwei Tagen folgende Tour gefahren:

Von Limburg den Lahnradweg bis kurz vor Weilburg. Dann kurz vor Weilburg auf den Weiltalradweg bis zum Roten Kreuz auf den Feldberg. Weiter zur Weizenbierpause auf den Feldberg Gipfel.
Zurück gehts vom Feldberg/Gipfel den Weg links vom Kiosk steil Bergab (An der Quelle der Weil) vorbei bis zu Kittelhütte. Dort rechts auf den Rennweg bis nach Steinbach. Dort links Richtung Selters und von dort auf den Radweg wieder nach Limburg.

Die Tour ist 140 km und hat 1700hm.


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Oktober 2011)

Und was hat das mit dem Thread hier zu tun?


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Oktober 2011)

Dafür, dass du dich hier auskennen solltest, war dein Post auch keine Glanzleistung 

@TE: Lahnwanderweg wird größtenteils eher familientauglich sein... Schöne Trails lassen sich aber durchaus zu schönen Touren kombinieren.... bei interesse, gerne PN....

Grüße Jan


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Oktober 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Dafür, dass du dich hier auskennen solltest, war dein Post auch keine Glanzleistung



Meinst du mich? 


Du kennst den Lahnwanderweg anscheinend nicht, der ist nicht eher familientauglich. Da sind sozusagen die familienuntauglichsten Stücke beider Lahnhöhenwege + teilweise neuangelegte Wege zu etwas neuem, schwierigeren kombiniert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

